# Pizza again



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 25, 2008)

Well the travertine pizza stone got me going. I found a couple of pieces in the yard at work the other day and said "why not"? Cleaned it up good with water, let her dry and tonight I made pizzas in the rain. Damn that stone works great!

The stone




The pizza's
















One was topped with sausage, one with mushrooms, one with onions and one was plain. Man the freaking crust came out real crisp and thin!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks awesome Nick! I'll take the one with the shrooms !

I did a thin crust pie myself tonight.....No wait.... (no pics, so I lie).
I like a thin crust every now and then.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice stuff. I love pizza!!!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll take one of those.  Looks great.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh hell yeah! Awesome lookin' pies Nicky boy!


----------



## Griff (Oct 25, 2008)

Those pies look really good. I like the browned crust.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 26, 2008)

Great lookin pies, how many folks you feedin


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 26, 2008)

Beautiful looking pies Nick!  Do you guys deliver?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 26, 2008)

Great stuff! Love it!    Where is my slice or four?


----------



## swampsauce (Oct 26, 2008)

Man I love homemade pizza, and those look fantastic.


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice pies. Do you make rounds ones too?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 26, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Great lookin pies, how many folks you feedin



3 with leftovers for lunch today.



			
				Rag said:
			
		

> Nice pies. Do you make rounds ones too?



Damn I tried, it ain't easy! I haven't tried tossing them in the air yet, just with the roller pin. I only cook them 1 at a time and dodging the rain yesterday wasn't easy, so I wasn't about to fight the shape!


----------



## Tony M (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice, Nick!

Do you have a rear rotis burner? I have that going to help melt the toppings on top since the dough gets done pretty quick. Just have to turn every minute or two but that helps everything get cooked even.

And homemade pizza don't need to be round... they look just great the way they are!! Give's 'em character!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 26, 2008)

pizza is my next task....what is that travertine stone thingy and why is it important?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 26, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> pizza is my next task....what is that travertine stone thingy and why is it important?



I holds the heat and absorbs the moisture from the dough helping it to be nice and crisp. You can pick up a piece or 2 at Home Depot or a tile store. You want one that isn't filled or sealed. 

Tony, I do have a rotis on the grill but it didn't need it. The pies were on 6 1/2 minutes each. Cheese melted fine.


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 26, 2008)

I thought Italians were born with the talent to toss dough in the air.   
Just busting your stones...what you have is great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 26, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> I thought Italians were born with the talent to toss dough in the air.
> Just busting your stones...what you have is great.



Must be the pollock in me!


----------



## Toby Keil (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow Nick those look awesome.


----------



## Smokin' U (Oct 28, 2008)

Those look awesome.  What temp were you cooking at?  Cranked up all the way I guess.

Off the topic, but why do they cut pizzas into square pieces.  I hate that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 29, 2008)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> Those look awesome.  What temp were you cooking at?  Cranked up all the way I guess.
> 
> Off the topic, but why do they cut pizzas into square pieces.  I hate that.



I had the grill temp at 600 - 650 degrees. I've had that grill to over 700. Thats according to the therm in the lid.

Mine were an odd shape because I haven't mastered throwing them in the air or streching them out round, sorry. I just cut them into even pieces so we had different choices to eat.


----------



## Smokin' U (Oct 29, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Mine were an odd shape because I haven't mastered throwing them in the air or streching them out round, sorry. I just cut them into even pieces so we had different choices to eat.



I'm sorry I was just ranting about the crap pizza joints around Cowtown.  Your pizzas were perfect.


----------



## john a (Oct 30, 2008)

Who cares what the shape is, bring them on.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 30, 2008)

I gotta get them round!


----------

